
Germany: We can no longer fully rely on U.S. White House - okket
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-germany/germany-we-can-no-longer-fully-rely-on-u-s-white-house-idUSKBN1K60WP
======
cmurf
Well it's full of treason weasels in addition to all the lying, so Germany is
just saying out loud what quite a lot of people are thinking. I certainly
don't trust anything the White House says.

"Donald Trump’s press conference performance in Helsinki rises to & exceeds
the threshold of “high crimes & misdemeanors.” It was nothing short of
treasonous." Former D/CIA Brennan
[https://twitter.com/JohnBrennan/status/1018885971104985093](https://twitter.com/JohnBrennan/status/1018885971104985093)

"We are in trouble." Retired 4-star General Barry McCaffrey
[https://twitter.com/mccaffreyr3/status/1018903265084182528](https://twitter.com/mccaffreyr3/status/1018903265084182528)

"Today’s press conference in #Helsinki was one of the most disgraceful
performances by an American president in memory." Senator John McCain
[https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/status/1018919182904299520](https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/status/1018919182904299520)

Whether Trump is incompetent, or actively giving cover for Russia in plain
site, doesn't matter. The shitstorm is just gonna get worse, and more noisy,
until he's out of office.

